# Scott fly rods



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

So I got word that a local pawn shop has a Scott Fly rod in a 8wt paired with an orvis. Showed up there they were right about the rod but it was an orvis hydros reel, they wanted $200 for the combo ended up taking it for $40 because they said it wasn't fitting right. Turns out there is a guide broken and someone beat up the outside finish pretty bad other than that it's in awesome
Condition haven't thrown it yet just wanted to see what you all think about Scott rods. I have never used them myself his would be my first one 

Thanks,

Capt. Vince


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Scott rods are excellent fly rods. If it has a broken guide they can repair it for you. There's info on their website about repairs. I have a Scott 7wt and its one of my favorite rods.


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Got to practice with a Scott Meridian at Roys Bait and Tackle last week, it was incredible.


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Awesome, they sent out the info to me the other day saying it was a $50 minimum for shipping and return then $100 for the broken eye and a refinish and a Ferrell replace then $45 for a case


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Scott, absolute top tier fly rod, best of the best.


----------



## GCELLC (Feb 23, 2017)

Ok I have a best of the best like new Scott Meridian 8 wt 2 pc for sale. $600 original owner


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Will you take $40? lol


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah, I agree. 6 hundo is a tad high. They sell for about 50 bucks these days.


----------



## Maven (May 23, 2017)

I have a Scott 12 wt which is a very high quality rod on the level of Sage. I am not familiar with their 8wt but from what you paid you got a terrific deal.


----------

